
Show HN: Goodgigs – invoice builder that also helps raise funds for nonprofits - slaydmedia
https://goodgigs.app/freelancers
======
slaydmedia
Hello hackers!

I'm Dale. I just launched this invoice builder for freelancers to create and
send invoices for free while helping raise funds for nonprofits who need
creative work done. Similar to when supermarkets ask you to round up for
charity, the difference here is that when a nonprofit gig is funded, the money
raised is circulated back to the pockets of freelancers in the goodgigs
community. The mission is to help freelancers create meaningful careers by
allowing them to work on gigs and causes they're passionate about and get paid
for it.

I would love any feedback on;

\- The general design of the landing page. I built this with no-code platform
Bubble.

\- Is the copy clear? Is the mission of goodgigs and the benefits clearly
communicated?

Thank you!

------
porthas
Looks pretty good! Even just skimming the page I get the message of how i
works and how it would benefit me. Kudos for adding screenshots so the user is
already familiarized with the product. My only recommendation is to be more
clear at the end: "Get started now for free" That's confusing because the
first impression is that it is free, so the idea that I might get charged
later makes me take a step back.

~~~
slaydmedia
Great point! Will change that now. I've had some amazing feedback on the copy,
so updating this afternoon. Thanks for taking the time to check it out and
give feedback

